# Can Sony keep up in a profesional environment?



## ZachDames (Jun 29, 2017)

It ends here.  

Canon REFUSES to inovate.  It seems like Canon's latest and greatest is Sony's and Panasonic's 2014.  Innovation and reliability are most important to me. 

I'm right on the edge of the Canon ship, nearly ready to jump.  After watching dozens of YouTube videos, I still can not get an unbiased opinion as to whether or not Sony Mirrorless cameras can handle profesional environments. 

For those of you who have used both Canon and Sony, and those of you who use Sony in a profesional environment, can Sony mirrorless cameras be used for professional jobs? 

I am a enthusiast photographer and videographer mostly, but I have recently started a company that offers profesional photo and video services to churches.  So that's where I'm at as a photographer/videographer.  I'm not shooting the next cover of Sports Illustrated, or Time magazine, or shooting the next music video for Justin Bieber.  I just need a dang good camera. 

Thanks, 
Zach


----------



## tecboy (Jun 29, 2017)

ZachDames said:


> I just need a dang good camera.
> Zach


 So, why are you complaining about Canon.  It is a good brand.


----------



## ZachDames (Jun 29, 2017)

Because Canon refuses to make an innovative hybrid camera. I understand that dslrs are made for photo, but it's just disappoint that Canon is no longer pumping out fantastic hybrids.  I know it's a marketing strategy to get more people to buy their cinema camera, but what about people like me that can't afford cinema cameras? 

It just seems like Sony has picked up what Canon put down, making a great camera for photographers AND videographers.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2017)

we still don't know what a hybrid camera is from your other thread.  Should I switch from Canon to Sony?

If you have such disdain for Canon, then sell your Canon 7dmkII and buy SONY.



> I am a* enthusiast photographer and videographer* mostly, but I have recently started a company that* offers profesional photo and video* services


so ... you're an "enthusiast" *but* your a "professional" ... that's a new one.


----------



## ZachDames (Jun 30, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> we still don't know what a hybrid camera is from your other thread.  Should I switch from Canon to Sony?
> 
> If you have such disdain for Canon, then sell your Canon 7dmkII and buy SONY.
> 
> ...



By hybrid I mean a camera that caters to the photographer and the videographer, like the Lumix gh4-5, 5d mark III, Sony a6300 etc. 

I'm just going by definition of the word pro, the only camera work I make money from are staff photos, portraits, and similar videos for  churches.  Everything else is just a hobby that I'm passionate about.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2017)

okay because the industry uses "hybrid" in reference to a hybrid Focusing system.

One problem is for some reason for import problems Cameras were limited to 20-30 minutes of recording, where as true video recorders were not limited to that.  I can't recall exactly what it was but that was why there was a separation of Cameras and Video Cameras.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm a Nikon user, I use my Nikon full frame camera for weddings photography, sadly Nikon's video AF is total crap so I also bought a Sony a6300 for video and travel camera, I just shot last week my first video with it and I LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
The video AF is just as good as they say, the sensor is amazing for an APS-C size sensor, I do find mirrorless loose points fast when it comes to their ability to lock focus in less then ideal conditions and DSLR shines there which is why for now I stick with Nikon.
Sony a6xxx is said to have overheating issues, I didn't shoot in 4K and I had no overheating issues as of yet with my a6300
It does go through batteries like drunk through booze.
Lack of 2 SD cards means I will never use it in professional capacity except video of course.
Sony also has a rather poor lens offering and the ones they have is very expensive, the good thing is that Sony lenses are very good in most cases especially their pro G Master lenses.

So if you do both photo and video I would keep both DSLR and Sony for now or of course you can get the Sony A9 but this baby is expensive!


----------



## jaomul (Jul 5, 2017)

Not sure what the big deal is. If canon don't do it for you, buy Sony. If you are the professional you get what works for you. Once you're a pro, it's not a camera any more, it's just a tool. I never heard a carpenter make a forum statement when he changed his Stanley chisel to a Record one


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't do video but I switched to Fujifilm because it works like my film camera. The added bonus was focus peaking and the glass. 

I do get your frustrations as the latest Canon release was spec light, which kind of surprised me considering the D500 is kicking their butt in the wildlife arena. 

If I were a professional, I would get a separate tool for the job. You don't see pro sports photogs on the sidelines with Sony or Fujifilm, they use Canon and Nikon and don't complain a bit because it does the job at every event. I don't see fashion / portrait photogs switching to a Fujifilm GFX because what they have gets the job done. They may buy one for studio work but chances are, they are sticking with their old tech which serves them better in the field.  

So I guess my point is, when your a pro, you use what gets the job done to bring home the bacon. If that requires you buy a video camera, buy based on return on investment. 

When your an enthusiast, you find what works best for you. If I decide to shoot wildlife with my fujifilm, I can, but it is not the best tool for the job. So what, I am not a professional and I do the best I can with what I have. I'm not complaining about it, pointless. It is what it is.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2017)

ZachDames said:


> It ends here.
> 
> Canon REFUSES to inovate.  It seems like Canon's latest and greatest is Sony's and Panasonic's 2014.  Innovation and reliability are most important to me.
> 
> ...



Yeah...I went to dPreview yesterday and saw all the bashing of the Canon 6D Mark II; five years in arriving, yet still only one card slot, no 4k video, etc,.etc.. Many people there expressed strong disappointment in the so-called lack of innovation in Canon's just-announced 6D-II, which is what I assume you mean by "Canon's latest". And yes, it does seem weak on the video front.

Sony makes some nice cameras. And has added a number of good lenses to its lineup. You ought to be able to accomplish a huge amount with Sony's best gear. Or Canon's best gear. Or Nikon's best gear.

The shooter is as important, or more important, than the gear.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 5, 2017)

Canon makes some really nice Video Cameras that are awful Still Cameras.
Their "real" 4K  video cameras have large cooling fans for the sensors to prevent over heating.   You don't find this on DSLRs.  The 30 minute limit is probably good too to prevent one from burning up the sensor.

For instance, the XC10 at a low $2499 - you can see the Cooling Vents behind the sensor area and in front of the rear LCD/viewing connection.  Image from Canon U.S.A., Inc.






Canon used to be known for .. if you do video and still images buy Canon.  I guess those days are past now.

But,
Canon's Video cameras are better video cameras than their DSLRs.

and Canon's DSLRs are better still imagers than their video cameras.

or you can "settle" for something that does both pretty good, and less so the less you spend.


----------



## ZachDames (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys!  I went ahead and returned my 7d mark ii.  I think Sony cameras will make me happy and do what I need them to do so I'm gonna go ahead and get a Sony.  Probably the a6300.  Was gonna get the a7r mark II but I hear they've got a third one coming early 2018.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 5, 2017)

ZachDames said:


> Probably the a6300. Was gonna get the a7r mark II but I hear they've got a third one coming early 2018.


 youre comparing completely different cameras though....


----------



## ZachDames (Jul 5, 2017)

Ya I want the a7r II but I'm not gonna pay full price for that now when the new one is coming out next year because the mark II has so some problems that will hopefully be worked out in the mark III.   I'm buying the a6300 because of the 4k, also take great pics but I want the 4k.  I can pick one up off of ebay for pretty cheap.  Then next year when I have my a7r mark iii I can use my a6300 as a back up/second camera and use It for casual shooting.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 5, 2017)

just remember the shortness of 4k recording on the a6300 (just search the interet for it)
Sony fix overheating issue with new setting on the a6500 - Newsshooter


----------



## ZachDames (Jul 5, 2017)

I've heard about that, definitely something I'm gonna have to work around.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 5, 2017)

the nice thing is, you can start investing in the $$$$$ e-mount lenses.


----------



## ZachDames (Jul 5, 2017)

I've heard a ton of good things about them.  Not a huge selection but ill be happy with them.


----------



## OldCam (Feb 9, 2018)

about the choice between brands, mostly its witch one you first have, and grows on you. the term 'most people' is a suggestion sellers use to get you to buy their brand. when you like Canon but not that much anymore, why not try a Nikon or maybe a Hasselblat. or hire one to test how it ' feels'. 

There is a lot to say about a brand, but as like cars,  you can own a masserati but that doesnt say you can drive the best .. wink wink


----------

